# Ready to kid?



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Feel free to move to the Waiting Room, I had questions so I posed here instead.

Story:
Around September 20th I leased my Saanen buck to a local man to breed his does if they were open, I tried to tell the guy that they wont be responsive unless they are in heat and because he has a Boer buck that runs with his herd so I assumed they were all bred if they had been in heat. but the man thought they would still get bred so I went along with the agreement. When I picked up my buck I was told the man and his kids saw my buck did breed a particular doe multiple times in the 2 weeks he was there, I just accepted it as the man didnt want to hear different before. In late October He ended up giving me one of his does (the particular) Marmy a Saanen x Nubian that is supposed to be bred to my Saanen due approximately Feb 17 - March 5. 

Today: I go out to do my normal chores in the doe pen and because most are bred I look them over for signs of bagging up, aborts etc. I was down observing a doe and noticed Marmy's tail area didnt look right when she walked by me. So I get up to see her tail area is sunken in so I naturally start feeling her and discover I can almost touch my fingers together under her tail bone, then look behind her and see a larger looking udder - uh oh. This to me seems like she could kid soon, Which means my buck isnt the sire (Like I figured) if you calculate the possible dates. A red tank of a Boer buck or her spring kid by the same buck is the sire, My first thought was what am I going to do with these kids? About 2 hours later I checked on her and her tail is arched like a rainbow kind of. 

Do you think I should expect kids within a few days or tonight? It is miserable out right now. Feel free to ask any questions! I may print off the kidding phone numbers in my time zone.

Thanks!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I would say your gonna have kids within the next 24hrs.! Watch her close!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You are in for a long night! Being a dairy doe, her udder is going to fill up and you will not mistake seeing a pre delivery udder, loose ligs and sunken hips are sign of iminent delivery. She'll also start nesting...ripping up bedding, laying down then standing, being restless, when she's close she'll start doing the "mommy talk" to her sides, you will know as this is a sound you will only hear her make when babies are close.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree.... babies soon!


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

This will be my first kidding, But I suppose it had to happen sooner or later with most all of my does bred lol. No sleep for me tonight :leap: 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I would say within 24 hours also  Good luck for an easy delivery & healthy kid(s)!! Keep us updated


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

When I checked on her last she was talkative, but still no birthing goop or plug? Darned goat will probably hold out on me lol.

ETA: Is there anything else to look for?

Thanks!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow very exciting! I hope things go smoothly for your girl and yourself! Definitely keep us posted on any changes!

BTW, I've only had 2 does kid - a few days apart. First doe gave me lots of signs including losing her plug. But my 2nd doe didn't have any stringy goop/plug when she was in labor, just what you are seeing, except she wasn't talkative or acting any different than she normally did. That was in the morning, and by afternoon she kidded.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anything yet? :hug:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Do you have kids yet????? :leap:


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Well no kids today, She seems to be acting her normal self. Still no gunk or darkened vulva, Her ligs seem firmer today and not as sunken in. I could only get my fingers in the crevices but not "around" the tail head. This doe could have been bred anytime this year before I got her and kid anytime since I got her so Im unsure what happened? Even my Mom thought she was getting close but now we both agree she looks about normal today. I will still be watching her but as far as I can see we are not expecting kids this week.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW???? thats a bummer! :scratch:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is throwing you for a loop..... they love doing that to us.... :hug:


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, that doesn't surprise me at all with this doe, Shes a pain in the butt to begin with. Ill update if anything changes.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

My goats do that all the time...I HATE IT lol

Good luck! Hope she pops soon!


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Im actually relieved that she didnt kid, That means she could still have been bred by my Saanen buck making the kids 88% Saanen which in a dairy herd is 3 times better than 50% boer/37.5% Saanen/12.5% Nubian kids so I dont mind the wait at all lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, Shes doing it again. except this time shes being really lovey, Shes normally not at all. She is friendly but not close to this. so maybe Christmas/Christmas Eve kids? who knows with her, I talked with her previous owner and he said she does this occasionally, but when shes ready she gets down to business and paws a lot. I have not watched her for very long, but I will try to keep you guys posted.


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

Please do - we can wait together! I'm doing the same thing...watching, seeing signs, then "oops, not even thinking about babies" behavior occurs...Although I do want mine to show up now, so maybe we can distract each other


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I just hope and pray that all of my goats do not act like this, Ive got 10 thought to be bred at the moment and I dont think I can handle more then a few more that tease me. Fortunately I think I know everyone's kidding date other then this doe as she was kept with a buck since she kidded the last time and the date is unknown. 

So what goat(s) are you waiting on fruittartcaprines?


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

I've got two I'm waiting for right now, a Mini-Alpine and a Nubian. They keep fooling me, I keep thinking one is going to go, then the other shows more signs...they are making me absolutely nutty! To boot, I'm not 100% sure of breeding dates, so it could be any time!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know how ya feel..... :hair: :hug:


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, no kids... If she keeps crying wolf I'm not going to believe her the time shes actually going to kid lol. 

Off topic - I got a goat for christmas :leap:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

You got a goat for Christmas???? Tell us more.......


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Yay! A goat for Christmas!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Off topic - I got a goat for christmas :leap:


 :hi5:  :clap: :thumb: :thumbup: That is so cool congrats....pics please.... but start a new topic on your new goat... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh you can't tell us something like that, and not tell us what kind, and post pics! Sheesh what are ya tryin to do? :wink: Can't wait to see!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Oh you can't tell us something like that, and not tell us what kind, and post pics! Sheesh what are ya tryin to do? :wink: Can't wait to see!


 :laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

whoops! I forgot to monitor my thread lol.

You can find the pics here, above her pic it says something about my Christmas gift. Also pics of Marmy are there as well. She doesnt have a fungus/rash, She has access to the side of a staircase and uses it as a scratching post.
viewtopic.php?f=47&t=17536

Still nothing from Marmy, Things are looking up for my Saanen buck! I thought for sure she was bred by the Boer buck that was housed with her full time.

Should I get pooch pics from everyone thought to be bred?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Should I get pooch pics from everyone thought to be bred?


 You can if you'd like....just start another post.... :wink:


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

No kids from Marmy yet, Her udder is filling and she does have milk. Anytime now I guess :GAAH: I told my Mom that I would be much happier to come out to the barn and find a new addition to my herd already dried off lol.


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Any update??


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

No kids yet, I will update if anything changes though. I talked to the previous owner and he said when she is ready I will know.... Thats fine except shes been pulling my leg for the past 2 months lol. It wouldnt be as bad if I had an idea of when she was bred, But I have no idea.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: Hugs and prayers.... for a happy and healthy delivery....can't wait..... :hug: ray:


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Ready to kid? Pics added!*

Marmys udder is filling more, She looks about the same though. Shes enjoying the grain the same. She is getting thin though so if she has more than 1 kid we will be bottle feeding to prevent deterioration of her health. I did get pictures for a pooch test, However shes not very happy with being poked and positioned so they are not very good. And yes I'm sure which are before and after, even though my Mom was wearing the same pants and coat both times. I'm sorry the pictures are so big, I kept resizing them but it didnt work.

Before:

























After:

























I cleaned most everyone's tail area after I was done with pictures, I didn't think to take anymore of Marmy clean.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her udder is filling very nicely. I'd say that the way her belly has dropped, she could have another week or 2 before she kids.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Ready to kid? Marmy Kidded!*

Marmy kidded 1/29! I didn't have internet access until now, so I had to keep you all waiting lol. I'm going to post in the announcements once I upload pics from my camera.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome!!! Congrats on the new kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :wink: :thumb:


----------

